# 52 Sleeps of Mia



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh hello there, new favourite thread!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Throwback Thursday... Says Mia, "Remember that time when Liz bought a big comfy couch, but forgot to by a couch cover... Those were good days."


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I absolutely LOVE this!! Mia girl........no worries at all!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor thing, stuck listening to endless hours of Zoom calls instead of going for a walk in the woods. She tried to lure me away from work by stealing two of my slippers, but luckily she left me a Left and a Right.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Mia is making me nostalgic for Snarky. He used to sleep in the same ridiculous positions, plus he was brown spotted.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Poor thing, stuck listening to endless hours of Zoom calls instead of going for a walk in the woods. She tried to lure me away from work by stealing two of my slippers, but luckily she left me a Left and a Right.


Lol! What a thoughtful thief.

The other day Peggy came prancing down the hall with a sock. I was doing something in the kitchen and paid no attention. She stared at me for a moment, pondering, and then abruptly disappeared back down the hall. Moments later she returned with the sock’s mate and _threw_ it at me.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

cowpony said:


> Mia is making me nostalgic for Snarky. He used to sleep in the same ridiculous positions, plus he was brown spotted.


Galen and Ritter are such a joy (even from the cheap seats!), but you must miss Pogo and Snarky ❤

It's funny you say this. Mia and Zulu had completely different sleeping positions, but every now and then, Mia will pull a Zulu (usually sleeping with her head on the arm rest like he did, or at night if it's too bright for her, she'll bury her head behind a pillow like he did). I catch my breath every time. ❤ 🐩


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The other day Peggy came prancing down the hall with a sock. I was doing something in the kitchen and paid no attention. She stared at me for a moment, pondering, and then abruptly disappeared back down the hall. Moments later she returned with the sock’s mate and _threw_ it at me.


Lol, Peggy has soooo much personality!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My office mate, asleep on the job


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good walk, good friends, good food, good night!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

When Mia was younger, 90% of my photos were from this angle:








And now 90% of my photos are from this angle:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In the last photo on the sofa she seems to be giving you a "privacy please" sort of a look, very funny!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> In the last photo on the sofa she seems to be giving you a "privacy please" sort of a look, very funny!


I thought the exact same thing! Um excuse me mom .....


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia, when I grab my camera


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The most satisfying nap of the day: the after breakfast snooze.

Toes!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Throwback Thursday, to when Mia discovered the new luxury sheets


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

This is my favorite thread. I just love an old dog snoozing, enjoying the good life.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Starla said:


> I just love an old dog snoozing, enjoying the good life.


My favorite sound used to be children laughing, but now it's Mia's rhythmic snoring


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia, the canine slinky


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia can slinky the other way, too


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia was fast asleep with her head on the ground - the opposite of the previous photo -








Right up until she heard the refrigerator open


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What do you call the walk that is both immediately after and immediately before a nap? Mid-nap? Sounds like sleep walking, or that I kidnapped a middle schooler. Anyway, it's basically just intermission.

Here is Mia signaling it is time for intermission.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia has had enough of people prodding her tuchus, thank you very much.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor Slinky. But so happy to hear her excellent health news!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Throwback to a sleepy Mia getting comfy nearly two years ago:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Throwback Thursday to Mia and Sammy, snuggle bugs


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

At age 11 years and 10.5 months, daycare finally wears her out


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The Queen at home


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Our elegant clowns


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

She's been passed out for hours. Any bets on whether she rouses in time to interrupt an upcoming Zoom call?








ETA: Yes, she did wake up as soon as she heard my voice and asked for a walk.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Of course! What do you think she's resting for?!🤣


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Current status:


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Look at that cute little koala foot!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Starla said:


> Look at that cute little koala foot!


Koala foot - what a great name!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia wishes everyone good morning


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Post playdate mood:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia loved meeting @Pavie this morning


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> Mia loved meeting @Pavie this morning


Pavie also loved meeting Mia this morning! 

Some non-sleeping photos of Mia (hoping it's allowed, given the thread title) 😛


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so glad we got them together today! I hope we'll have repeat adventures this summer 🐩


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

That's so cool you managed a PF member play date. AWESOME!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia hopes everyone had a good weekend:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia, ready to start the work week


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Look at them go! What great pictures

QUOTE="Pavie, post: 3409990, member: 125330"]
Pavie also loved meeting Mia this morning!

Some non-sleeping photos of Mia (hoping it's allowed, given the thread title) 😛



View attachment 492348


View attachment 492347


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Tornado watch:








Giving me the all clear:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> Tornado watch:
> View attachment 492376
> 
> 
> ...


Got your own Poodalert system!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Yup, I can say SNAP !!!
What made me smile are the 'bum on the bed, body and head on the floor'.
Poppy does exactly the same.
Funnily enough it was a conversation I was having with Banzai's owner the other evening.
I was saying I wasn't sure if it was a good thing or a bad, that Poppy has 9 'beds'.
2 actual dog beds, the rest being mats, sheepskins, sofas, and armchairs , a giant cuddly elephant - and sadly our bed - only overnight.
Her actual dog beds don't get much use.
Which as I said that, of course she wondered off into the lounge and promtly got in the dog bed.
Soon enough she took up that position, laying on her tummy, but just her rear legs and her bum on the bed, the rest of her on the floor.
The dog bed is higher by a good 5 inches or so, creating what looks like an uncomfortable angle for her to be in.
Banzai's owner said that maybe she was 'stretching her spine', just maybe some of these sleeping / relaxing positions might be.... 'aerobic'? ( for want of a better word)
Lazy Yoga ?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Ahhhhh... !!! How could I forget probably the most important besty bed?
Mum's lap!!!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My charming breakfast companion


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The Popster said:


> Yup, I can say SNAP !!!
> What made me smile are the 'bum on the bed, body and head on the floor'.
> Poppy does exactly the same.
> [...]
> ...


Butt up, head down is Mia's favorite position! Seems uncomfortable to me, but I only have two legs. I wish she was a cuddler, but at least I have that as an indicator that she's unwell.

Unexpectedly, I am becoming more acquainted with Mia's sleeping habits through this thread. For example, she only sleeps belly up when she's warm, which as we move into summer means the temperature in the house has risen to low 70s. It's turned into a bit of a game to tell when the AC has kicked on and what time it is based on Mia's sleeping posture (the pandemic has redefined "fun" for me).


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Rewatching Soapdish with Sally Field and Kevin Kline


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Friday slinky (she gets an A for consistency)


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Flat as a pancake, after a morning walk with @Pavie


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Liz said:


> Flat as a pancake, after a morning walk with @Pavie
> View attachment 493377


Aww, so cute! 

And here's non-sleeping Mia and Pavie


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia in the morning light, after eggs and sausage from our local co-op.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a nice picture 😍!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia celebrating her 12th birthday yesterday


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy belated birthday, Mia! I’m glad to see you spent it doing what you love!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What a party!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

@94Magna_Tom Years ago, when I was on social media, Ricky Gervais posted a series of photos of his girlfriend titled "Jane with all her friends". The joke was that Jane was invariably alone in these photos, usually busy and alone but sometimes beautifully staged and alone, and, well, senses of humor differ but these tickled my funny bone. So that's what I think to myself when I post these photos of Mia sleeping: "Mia with all her friends," or to borrow yours, "Mia throwing a party."


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Happy 12th birthday, Mia! I'm glad to see you celebrated in one of your very best "52 Sleeps of Mia".


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Past Your Birthday, Mia! 
Looks like you're having wonderful dreams


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It is 46 degrees, y'all, and she's sleeping in the shade. I need a third coat.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia, enjoying an active vacation


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

I want to be Mia in my next life!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

We should all be so lucky!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia on the edge of her seat in the closing minutes of a nail biter between Japan and Spain, which could see perennial powerhouse Germany sent home.








"What a thrilling finish!"


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> Mia on the edge of her seat in the closing minutes of a nail biter between Japan and Spain, which could see perennial powerhouse Germany sent home.
> View attachment 500666
> 
> 
> ...


She's absolutely engrossed in it🤣!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Could not tear her away, Tom, lol.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia, making the most of a rainy day:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Post holiday feast naps:


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia shading her sleepy head with a pillow 😴💤


----------

